# Controversial topic.....keep it nice ;)



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok breeders, babies that die at 1 day to 7 days old................awful question but how do we shall we say 'lay them to rest'? 

I will be honest, I buy a pack of 5 flannels from Poundland, wrap the deceased little one in the flannel and put in a margerine tub or similar which I tape up and place in wheelie bin.

Now this may sound harsh to some, but if you have not got a garden and you are a breeder, you may end up needing to buy a field if you were to bury every single little mite that didnt make it 

My dad has a large garden and in the past he has interred cats for me that have lived a long happy life and died of old age, but I could never expect him to bury little two day old kittens.

I know this is a morbid subject but would be interested to have honest posts on how other breeders handle the situation


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds okay with me, I do something similar, but I, once the life has gone from any creature, or human, feel what is left is just an empty shell.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

We've had this one before I think  It stayed nice!!! 

My georgie who died after 36hours is wrapped in a flannel in a "coffin" made from a weetabix box and gaffertape. Inside is also two little cat toys to "play with" 

She is at the bottom of the garden.

If I were a breeder on a large scale I'd question myself if I had lost enough kittens to fill an entire back yard! 

I think it depends on the age of the kitten. I may take the kitten to the vet...

At my old house I had dead birds buried from where my outdoor cat used to kill them and also there's some hamsters out there too.

But I only went to all the trouble with georgie because I think I was so tired from not sleeping days that I kinda was feeling sensitive and emotional LOL


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It's not nice to think about this, but we all know it happens. What I do is very similar - I wrap up the baby in kitchen towels and put in a small plastic bag - I then freeze until bin day when I put it in just before the collection.



Saynamore said:


> Ok breeders, babies that die at 1 day to 7 days old................awful question but how do we shall we say 'lay them to rest'?
> 
> I will be honest, I buy a pack of 5 flannels from Poundland, wrap the deceased little one in the flannel and put in a margerine tub or similar which I tape up and place in wheelie bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> Sounds okay with me, I do something similar, but I, once the life has gone from any creature, or human, feel what is left is just an empty shell.


I feel that myself that too Audrey, that the soul has already left and gone to Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> It's not nice to think about this, but we all know it happens. What I do is very similar - I wrap up the baby in kitchen towels and put in a small plastic bag - I then freeze until bin day when I put it in just before the collection.


oh bless them  
my boyfriend had a mare at me when he found my kitten in the bottom of the fridge in a box while i waited to dig my hole!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm, no experience of kittens but we have certainly put little hamster, gerbil and rat "coffins" in the wheelie bin. we have also buried the little rodents in the garden but live in the country so there's always a danger of fox digging then up and upsetting the kids more!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've even buried my fish, even though mum wanted to flush them down the loo  gosh i am a saddo!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> We've had this one before I think  It stayed nice!!!
> 
> My georgie who died after 36hours is wrapped in a flannel in a "coffin" made from a weetabix box and gaffertape. Inside is also two little cat toys to "play with"
> 
> ...


Believe you me lass, after 8 years of breeding I have lost enough newborns to fill a small corner of that field, if you think I'm doing something wrong please tell me what it is but personally I think it is just Mother Nature having a bad day instead of a goodun!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

well, yes you can't go digging when it's frosty or pouring with rain 



fluffypurrs said:


> oh bless them
> my boyfriend had a mare at me when he found my kitten in the bottom of the fridge in a box while i waited to dig my hole!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Believe you me lass, after 8 years of breeding I have lost enough newborns to fill a small corner of that field, if you think I'm doing something wrong please tell me what it is but personally I think it is just Mother Nature having a bad day instead of a goodun!


I didn't mean what I said in a nasty way. A whole back yard is a large surface area, well mine it anyways.

I know it is Mother Nature, it's not mean't to be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Without having been in that position, it is hard to say. Having lost pets in the past, they have been buried in the garden. However, to do that with every kitten that you lose, especially at such a young stage does seem a little unrealistic I guess - especially as has been mentioned already as we get foxes in our garden. I would hate to see them dug up.

I think I would do the same - package them up safely and then dispose of them in the wheely bin.

However, ask me this time next year and I may have my own little plot for them in the corner if the garden!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I know you werent being nasty lass, I just got to thinking over the years how many I've lost altogether, bloomin hek arnt I being a cheerful soul tonight, pmsl  We have this thing about refuse disposal going on at work at the mo as well and someone commented that deceased pets shouldnt be put in household bins  It upset me quite a bit because unless a pet has been pts at the vets nobody gives you any guidance what to do if a pet dies at home do they


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Without having been in that position, it is hard to say. Having lost pets in the past, they have been buried in the garden. However, to do that with every kitten that you lose, especially at such a young stage does seem a little unrealistic I guess - especially as has been mentioned already as we get foxes in our garden. I would hate to see them dug up.
> 
> I think I would do the same - package them up safely and then dispose of them in the wheely bin.
> 
> ...


Its a tricky one isnt it Lou


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh and from what they were saying as well, you shouldnt even but placentas in the bin  Has this country gone completely nutso??????


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I know you werent being nasty lass, I just got to thinking over the years how many I've lost altogether, bloomin hek arnt I being a cheerful soul tonight, pmsl  We have this thing about refuse disposal going on at work at the mo as well and someone commented that deceased pets shouldnt be put in household bins  It upset me quite a bit because unless a pet has been pts at the vets nobody gives you any guidance what to do if a pet dies at home do they


Why can't they go in the household waste? They are effectivly raw meat.
I don't think there is anything wrong with putting them in the bin really, I mean when I was younger my dad used to bury our pets in the garden, but when I got to about 15/16 my dad said enough was enough, it was a shock to me when he put my brothers dead snake in the bin and I was the next person to take the rubbish out.
The only pet I have lost since I moved out was an 8 day old kitten that had to be pts, but I left him at the vets. It didn't even cross my mind to ask to take him with me. But I was in far too much of a state really.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

It was something to do with DEFRO, that's all I know and how waste is disposed of. They may have been just trying to wind me up and it just applying to commercial waste but out of fear have never questioned the local authority's view on it


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Its a tricky one isnt it Lou


It really is!!! As I said, I haven't been in that position but How do you view your kittens when they are born? Do you view them as your own personal pets until they go to their new forever homes in which case would you treat them as you would a normal pet???

Although, seeing as in the original post it says when they are under a week old, it doesn't really apply.

Just out of interest, what do you do with them if it were to happen when they were past a week???


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

has anyone ever put them in the woodburner? i've never done this personally but i'm curious if anyone has. some people bring them to the vets to be cremated why not do it at home?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> It really is!!! As I said, I haven't been in that position but How do you view your kittens when they are born? Do you view them as your own personal pets until they go to their new forever homes in which case would you treat them as you would a normal pet???
> 
> Although, seeing as in the original post it says when they are under a week old, it doesn't really apply.
> 
> Just out of interest, what do you do with them if it were to happen when they were past a week???


Well that would depend if they had been at the vets or not. If not, as above, if vets they would take the awful part on


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> has anyone ever put them in the woodburner? i've never done this personally but i'm curious if anyone has. some people bring them to the vets to be cremated why not do it at home?


Hi Steph

We dont have woodburners up North we have gas and electricity, pmsl, sorry couldnt resist lass


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well that would depend if they had been at the vets or not. If not, as above, if vets they would take the awful part on


I know I will almost definately end up going through all this but it just sounds so final when we talk about it like this doesn't it? Poor little fluffballs!

I have actually found this quite interesting because I wouldn't have had a clue about it all, to be honest.

Lou
X


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry folks its a morbid subject i'm trying to lighten it up


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

lol its worked for me


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> We dont have woodburners up North we have gas and electricity, pmsl, sorry couldnt resist lass


pffft sorry i live in a period cottage


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive only lost one, he had a cleft palate, it was my first litter and i just didnt know, i fed him for 3 days, probably drowning him in the process, when he died i was devastated, we buried him in the garden.

I dont think ill ever harden to losing kittens , i get too attached


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> pffft sorry i live in a period cottage


Oh get on you Steph, Mrs Shakespeare or what?  Sounds bloomin gawgeous though, I am green with envy


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ive only lost one, he had a cleft palate, it was my first litter and i just didnt know, i fed him for 3 days, probably drowning him in the process, when he died i was devastated, we buried him in the garden.
> 
> I dont think ill ever harden to losing kittens , i get too attached


Is it possible to ever get used to it?? I know it happens quite a lot but it must still be absolutely heartbreaking every time, especially after having gone through the excitement of the pregnancy and birth with the mum cat.

I think it just shows how much you care as a breeder that you get upset when you lose one

Lou
X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

I bury mine in my garden,as i have a big garden looking out onto open fields.I have never had to bury a young baby kitten yet,but had to with one of my whippet pups.Plus when any of my animals go, whether it be at home or at the vets,they all come home to be buried.
Sadly last year i had 3, my GSD (old Age), my whippet (15 yr old,cancer), and my siamese queen (kidney failure).
Hopefully there will be no more for a while now.xxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its gutting to be honest, after the exciting build up and all the anticipation for that to happen. Just all part of the rollercoaster of breeding though, and that is the way you have to think of it or you would just give up right away 

Its taking the rough with the smooth and I know a lot of us on here have been through that, and thats just the breeders I know of, bet there's loads too out there that would never admit to ever having lost a baby in case they think it attaches a stigma to them, spoil their reputation and so on.  but hey, wake up and smell the coffee..............we all have sob stories now and again


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh get on you Steph, Mrs Shakespeare or what?  Sounds bloomin gawgeous though, I am green with envy


here is the woodburner and a sleepy Trouble in her beanbag.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

oooh - cosy!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> here is the woodburner and a sleepy Trouble in her beanbag.


Oh now you really are making me jealous  tell you what Steph do you want to fetch yours up here for 2 weeks to my house and I'll move my lot into yours for 2 weeks holiday? Straight swop?????

It would give you experience of Northern folks and me experience of a holiday that I havent had for about 7 years, what you think PMSL


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Now this may sound harsh to some, but if you have not got a garden and you are a breeder, you may end up needing to buy a field if you were to bury every single little mite that didnt make it


Same as you basically. Before I did that, I don't know how many I buried. What with that and the adults buried, if we ever decide to do something with the garden, we are going to have to hire someone with no fear of bones 

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

We do the same as you C,sounds harsh because it is and you have to be but we wrap em up,bag em up and bin em,ya don't get used to it as such ya just don't fall apart each time,ya can't,it's pointless and your furgang and other kitts need you,so depending the reason for the little ones dying you learn from it if poss and get over itAlso sounds harsh but imo true but if ya gonna lose any kitts i'd rather lose em straight off the bat than later on too


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Every animal I have owned has been buried in our back garden (some different houees, as we have moved 3 times). Be it rats, hamsters, mice, reptiles, rabbits, guinea pigs, cats or dogs... they all got buried in the garden. 

Now, if I was a breeder I would have to think differently.

You do what you feel is best, or what feels ok with you.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> has anyone ever put them in the woodburner? i've never done this personally but i'm curious if anyone has. some people bring them to the vets to be cremated why not do it at home?


Actually, I do exactly that - I have done so in the past and giving them a viking funeral at 1-7 days is just one of those things.

I give all my old bank statements and shop receipts a viking funeral too for security reasons - good way of starting up a decent fire ...

As to the point about placentas - that is quite a good one. How then do you deal with meat scraps left on plates or for that matter, giblets from inside poultry?

No, I think that when the soul leaves the body, the remains are a shell and whilst I don't exactly tip the poor baby down the loo, I think tiny bodies may be incinerated in the garden.

In the past, I have wrapped them in kitchen towel, laid them on a bed of dried leaves or grass, put more leaves or grass cuttings over them and set the little pyre alight.

Then gone runing into the house to wipe the tears ... all my girls' children are my babies and if I lose one, it still upsets me. Sad eh?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have only lost a handful of kittens all but 2 were stillborn, but they are all buried. Any older cat that I lose is cremated at the local pet crematorium who do individual cremations and I have their ashes.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Actually, I do exactly that - I have done so in the past and giving them a viking funeral at 1-7 days is just one of those things.
> 
> I give all my old bank statements and shop receipts a viking funeral too for security reasons - good way of starting up a decent fire ...
> 
> ...


i'm glad to know someone does it. my partner and i have been discussing it. i have two options i can take them to the vets and have them disposed of there or i can do it at home. we live in the country and lots of animals are round and they would definitely dig up what ever we buried. i kind of like the idea of wrapping them up in a nice cloth of their own and some nice flowers or something and putting them in the flames and saying a word for them. i used to bury my dead caterpillars when i was a kid and put little crosses over them with a nice note stuck to it. lol i was a bit of a softy then too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Every animal I have owned has been buried in our back garden (some different houees, as we have moved 3 times). Be it rats, hamsters, mice, reptiles, rabbits, guinea pigs, cats or dogs... they all got buried in the garden.
> 
> Now, if I was a breeder I would have to think differently.
> 
> You do what you feel is best, or what feels ok with you.


Likewise. The cats I've lost here are buried on a sunny bank behind the house where they liked to sit in the sun. My present cat spent some time sleeping on the grave of my Siamese who he didn't like very much (so we thought).
I like the idea of cremating tiny kittens' bodies. It sounds nicer than just dumping them.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I like the idea of the home cremation of tinies too
Personally I just could'nt throw them out with the rubbish I know their little souls have gone, but still could'nt do it. But really it all comes down to what space ect you have and personal choice of how you deal with the death of kittens.*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

When my cat went in nov i had to live him at the vets as we were about to move home if i stayed where i was id have buried him in the garden as we had him there all his life. So sad to see them go.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ideas are great especially as Selks said if/when you can accommodate them,and not that we've lost loads but if we buried every kitten from here on in i'm sure we'd have our very own pet cemetery,we do however bury our older ones in our garden,and to be honest even when you let the vet do the not so nice stuff they just end up on a heap of other bones and we get told what we want to hear,even when you pay extra to "make sure" we get just our beloved,how exactly do you know, i mean not to make light of this i do actually have a heart but how do you know that for the extra £100/200 your not getting a mix of no 24's moggie,no 22's staff etc,the vet no matter how nice isn't gonna tell you anything horrid at such an emotional time,and because we are emotional we choose to believe what we need to to help us thru,having said that i do know it does help so i suppose on the flip side it's worth it,and i know that if we bubbled every time we lost a kitt,we'd never stop and be no good to anyone and if your girl can be strong and get on with rearing the stronger ones then so must we imo,and we have lost a couple of kitts and not always stillborn so i do know how devastating such a loss is


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Ideas are great especially as Selks said if/when you can accommodate them,and not that we've lost loads but if we buried every kitten from here on in i'm sure we'd have our very own pet cemetery,we do however bury our older ones in our garden,and to be honest even when you let the vet do the not so nice stuff they just end up on a heap of other bones and we get told what we want to hear,even when you pay extra to "make sure" we get just our beloved,how exactly do you know, i mean not to make light of this i do actually have a heart but how do you know that for the extra £100/200 your not getting a mix of no 24's moggie,no 22's staff etc,the vet no matter how nice isn't gonna tell you anything horrid at such an emotional time,and because we are emotional we choose to believe what we need to to help us thru,having said that i do know it does help so i suppose on the flip side it's worth it,and i know that if we bubbled every time we lost a kitt,we'd never stop and be no good to anyone and if your girl can be strong and get on with rearing the stronger ones then so must we imo,and we have lost a couple of kitts and not always stillborn so i do know how devastating such a loss is


you don't know...  and you're are right to suspect that. some of the crematoriums don't have regulations like they should I know Limekin Farm do here in somerset. but the one used at the place i was in Lewisham London did not the receptionist and head nurse used to warn customers of it as well as she over heard one of the attendants talking about it when he came to pick up the bodies.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Ideas are great especially as Selks said if/when you can accommodate them,and not that we've lost loads but if we buried every kitten from here on in i'm sure we'd have our very own pet cemetery,we do however bury our older ones in our garden,and to be honest even when you let the vet do the not so nice stuff they just end up on a heap of other bones and we get told what we want to hear,even when you pay extra to "make sure" we get just our beloved,how exactly do you know, i mean not to make light of this i do actually have a heart but how do you know that for the extra £100/200 your not getting a mix of no 24's moggie,no 22's staff etc,the vet no matter how nice isn't gonna tell you anything horrid at such an emotional time,and because we are emotional we choose to believe what we need to to help us thru,having said that i do know it does help so i suppose on the flip side it's worth it,and i know that if we bubbled every time we lost a kitt,we'd never stop and be no good to anyone and if your girl can be strong and get on with rearing the stronger ones then so must we imo,and we have lost a couple of kitts and not always stillborn so i do know how devastating such a loss is


The crematorium I have used for much loved babies (not still borns or losses in first few weeks) does guaranteed single cremations so you know you are getting back your baby and no one elses. It costs £125 odd and you get a choice of lovely boxes or different containers to choose from. I hate the thought of leaving them behind if I move, even though I know its not really them, just their bodies.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> The crematorium I have used for much loved babies (not still borns or losses in first few weeks) does guaranteed single cremations so you know you are getting back your baby and no one elses. It costs £125 odd and you get a choice of lovely boxes or different containers to choose from. I hate the thought of leaving them behind if I move, even though I know its not really them, just their bodies.


I know some do this but how do you really know? My mum paid £200 for guaranteed ashes of her beloved Max(her dog) and she to this day believes wholeheartedly that the ashes are his and only his,i'm just curious as apart from trusting your vet which of course we do,really what guarantees do we have and not about the money but piece of mind,unless you witness every stage i really don't see how we can be sure


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have a lovely pet crem here. They are very caring people, who started the crem about 10yr ago now, after losing their beloved pet and having nowhere to bury them. They are so kind and caring when you ring. When we lost the kitten from last years litter we were going to keep(she died at 6 weeks of fading kitten) the vets wanted to charge me over £100 to deal with the cremation ect, after the post mortem. Well I rang the crem myself and the lady said, there is no way i'm charging that much for a tiny kitten, i'll see to it all personally and it will be half the cost. She was cremated and put ina beautiful pine box with a pink rose on the side and her name on the top. Nobody would know what it was unless I told them, it looks just like a tiny jewellrey box.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *We have a lovely pet crem here. They are very caring people, who started the crem about 10yr ago now, after losing their beloved pet and having nowhere to bury them. They are so kind and caring when you ring. When we lost the kitten from last years litter we were going to keep(she died at 6 weeks of fading kitten) the vets wanted to charge me over £100 to deal with the cremation ect, after the post mortem. Well I rang the crem myself and the lady said, there is no way i'm charging that much for a tiny kitten, i'll see to it all personally and it will be half the cost. She was cremated and put ina beautiful pine box with a pink rose on the side and her name on the top. Nobody would know what it was unless I told them, it looks just like a tiny jewellrey box.*


See that's what i mean,thats something i'd be satisfied with and would really give me piece of mind and could live with but obviously not all are as compassionate and caring as this super lady is


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *We have a lovely pet crem here. They are very caring people, who started the crem about 10yr ago now, after losing their beloved pet and having nowhere to bury them. They are so kind and caring when you ring. When we lost the kitten from last years litter we were going to keep(she died at 6 weeks of fading kitten) the vets wanted to charge me over £100 to deal with the cremation ect, after the post mortem. Well I rang the crem myself and the lady said, there is no way i'm charging that much for a tiny kitten, i'll see to it all personally and it will be half the cost. She was cremated and put ina beautiful pine box with a pink rose on the side and her name on the top. Nobody would know what it was unless I told them, it looks just like a tiny jewellrey box.*


Awwwwwwww that sounds just beautiful! I wish there was somewhere near me like that


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, sadly I can well believe it Kelly.
Saying that I have had comments about why I would want to "waste" my money on cremation of my pets. For 1. it's my business what I do and 2. it's my way of coping with losing them.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes,sorry Saiks just read the answer to my question on the other bitAgain with that manner i'd be happy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Awwwwwwww that sounds just beautiful! I wish there was somewhere near me like that


*It is a lovely place, we are lucky to have people that care as much about our pets as we do
Here is the link, Company Profile - The Pet Crematorium
I actually got the time of how long ago it opened, it's 25yrs*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

That looks similar to the place I use Dignity Pet Crematorium They are really lovely there. Too lovely, when you want to cut and run with you ashes, they want to give you sympathy and chat and it just makes you cry


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, thats lovely, looks a really nice place too*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Believe you me lass, after 8 years of breeding I have lost enough newborns to fill a small corner of that field, if you think I'm doing something wrong please tell me what it is but personally I think it is just Mother Nature having a bad day instead of a goodun!


Yes I agree.. I have been breeding for 9 years now and over the years with stillborns, or fading puppies or kitties. It is not so much something we are doing wrong as more to the point of things just happen. I like your way of putting it "mother natures havin a bad day" She must have had a really bad day a bit ago when I lost 6 puppies stillborn due to a puppy diying inside poisoned the litter. One miracle survivor thankfully

to answer the post. I tightly wrap them in newspaper put them in a shoe box and hand them to my oh usually crying my eyes out and never question what happens to them. I am sure he takes care of them responsibly. bless him


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It is a lovely place, we are lucky to have people that care as much about our pets as we do
> Here is the link, Company Profile - The Pet Crematorium
> I actually got the time of how long ago it opened, it's 25yrs*


Awwwwww thanks for that Wendy it looks & sounds wonderful!
I'm going to see if there is anything like that near me that is just beautiful!!


----------

